

Create a more compelling experience for your users through game mechanics - brettbender
http://blog.steveklabnik.com/create-a-more-compelling-experience-for-your

======
mburney
Some great points here, I've always noticed that sites with "game mechanics"
have a tendency to make me addicted, even if the content is mediocre.

~~~
brettbender
There's the competitive edge, too. Lots of people (myself included) are very
competitive and want to "win." More twitter followers, more foursquare badges,
etc. If you and a friend both join the same site that promotes these types of
game mechanics, you (potentially) just got two loyal users who will fight to
beat each other, also inviting their friends to compete as well.

